# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Caffeine

## fnm

hallo

Ik heb een vraag!
ik drink al best lang veel (vind ik) caffeine per dag, ongeveer 5. En ik zou graag meer willen weten van de gevolgen van caffeine op je huid/gezicht?
Ik heb ook gehoord dat caffeine uitdroogd...
mvg

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi,

5 kopjes koffie per dag, dat is volgens mij niet zo veel hoor. Ik weet wel dat koffie vocht vast houd, zodat je er 'niets' meer aan hebt op een of andere manier. Overigens als ik een dag geen koffie drink krijg ik fijn hoofdpijn.

----------


## Wendy

Koffie kun je idd niet zien als vocht dat je nodig hebt, omdat het vocht uit lichaam onttrekt. Dus naast een kopje koffie water drinken hef je het weer op. Daardoor zou ik wel denken dat het dan ook iets met je huid doet. Omdat voldoende vocht je een jongere huid blijft geven. Echt zeker weet ik dit niet.

----------


## Agnes574

Zie artikel 'Koffie-artikel' in deze rubriek!
Een gemiddelde van 5 kopjes koffie per dag heeft géén nadelige invloed op je gezondheid.
Koffie zou vochtafdrijvend zijn...dit is een fabeltje...
Lees het artikel  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik blijf er bij dat koffie slecht is voor je vochthuishouding. Ik heb het zelf regelmatig ondervonden in vroegere jaren ten tijden van mijn hardloopgloriedagen. Vooral in de zomer was het zeer slecht lopen op koffie. Ik adviseer dan ook iedereen voor het sporten geen koffie te drinken.




> graag meer willen weten van de gevolgen van caffeine op je huid/gezicht?


Overigens heeft het wel invloed op je huid. Ik drink het nu al zo'n 25 jaar en wordt er niet jonger op.  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Tot 5 kopjes per dag kan (wetenschappelijk gezien) geen kwaad, vanaf 6 verstoort het je vochthuishouding en huidkwaliteit...en humeur/slaap  :Wink:

----------

